# Gentoo-compatible USB to Serial converter?

## fuzzybee

All - 

I'm looking for an inexpensive USB to serial converter for my serial-port-free HTPC.  I've found this one (http://tinyurl.com/2ts5o7) from Monoprice that lists Linux support.  I downloaded the driver from here (http://www.moschip.com/html/download_drivers.html - MCS7703), but they don't seem to build:

```
Linux_7703 # make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/build -I/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/build/drivers/usb/serial SUBDIRS=/root/test/Linux_7703 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9'

  CC [M]  /root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.o

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c:49:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c:123: error: unknown field 'owner' specified in initializer

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c:123: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c: In function 'mos7703_bulk_in_callback':

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c:270: error: 'struct tty_struct' has no member named 'flip'

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c: In function 'mos7703_open':

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c:683: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c: In function 'mos7703_write':

/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.c:1083: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/root/test/Linux_7703/mos7703.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/test/Linux_7703] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9'

make: *** [default] Error 2

```

Has anybody tried this device and gotten it to work?  Otherwise, can anyone point me to an inexpensive one that does work?

----------

## poly_poly-man

Anything based on the ftdi chips, support is in-kernel.

And this might be better off in OTW..... keyword might  :Very Happy: 

poly-p man

----------

## jmartos

I'm using an Airlink 101 adapter that uses a pl2303 controller and loads the module with the same name by default. You do need to configure the kernel module in the kernel. I've been using the adapter for about a year now to control some X10 devices via some scripts. Hope that helps.

----------

